# Help! Leopard bushfish sick. Eyes not normal. No idea what's wrong



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

*Does this sound normal?*

I have a leopard bushfish in a 55 gallon with some tiger barbs and two angels. Ive never had a problem but he is my favorite fish and I keep a close eye on him because I know that the worst could happen if I don't. Anyway, I noticed he had a white dot on his eye. I don't know what it is, parasite, maybe he scratched it etc. other than that he looks good. Still lurking in the shadows, stealing everyone else's food etc. am I over thinking?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Does this sound normal?*

Can you post a pic?


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Does this sound normal?*

I'm sorry I can't get him to take a picture. He runs away every time I try to put my phone up. The flash is off and everything. I can't even lure him out with food. His eyes just seem to be kind of blurry looking. I guess I could describe it best as the eyes of a teddy bear that's been played with too much. If that makes any sense


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Does this sound normal?*

It does not sound normal and even if there are no other signs of disease something is going wrong(unless it is only one eye,then POSSIBLY an injury,POSSIBLY).Ammonia,nitrIte,nitrAte,pH and temp will help.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: Does this sound normal?*

Don't deficiencies in a fish's diet cause cloudy looking eyes? Or is this only with certain fish?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Does this sound normal?*

Water quality issues will as well. Some fish who are more sensitive to their environment, IE wild caught fish, will show cloudy eyes if the ammonia or nitrites rise too much.


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Does this sound normal?*

The only possible answer I could find on the Internet is cataracts. I don't know though, his eyes don't look as bad as the pictures on google images. Also he has a few white spots on his body, I'm pretty sure they are not ich though. I just treated my tank for ich a week ago for a Bala shark. He's also more reclusive now. What should I do?


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

I've had my leopard Bushfish for about 4 months now. Hasn't had any problems until now. I got him at my lfs. Recently, I've discovered his eyes just weren't right. They're like blurry or scuffed up. I can best describe them as like the eyes of a teddy bear that has been played with too much. He's becoming more reclusive, less territorial, losing his appetite. in addition to his eyes being abnormal, he has maybe 2 or 3 white spots on him but i really don't think they are ich. For the most part, all of my other fish are fine. I did find that my glass catfish died today. No idea what happened there. And last week I had a battle with ich on my tiger barb. I won. My Bushfish is in a 55 gallon community tank with 2 angel fish, 8 tiger barbs, 1 Cory, 1 Bala shark and a bamboo shrimp. I just tested my water. The temp is 82 F; pH is 7.1; ammonia is 0; nitrite is 0; nitrate is 15. I also have pictures uploaded to my gallery thing. Please check them out. And please respond back. This one is my favorite fish and I would hate to see him suffer. Thank you.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I highly doubt you won the battle with ich.How did you treat and for how long?Do you understand the life cycle of ich?You can only kill it during the breif time it leaves the host ,that's when most think it is gone,but it is actually multiplying(by the thousands).


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

I used super ich cure. Took out activated carbon, turned the heat up. After 48 hours, I did a 50 percent water change. Then repeated. How does this relate to my fishes eyes?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

any disease stresses the fish causing weakness and VERY OFTEN secondary infections(often the only one the keeper see's{and then treats for leaving the original isue still in full force).
I highly doubt that in 48 hours you cured the ich.Here's the life cycle of ich;http://www.skepticalaquarist.com/ichthyophthirius
If super ich cure is the herbal version of rid ich then it is even less effective.Go with real chmicals and read and follow directions(you should have done large waterchange BEFORE meds,vacumming substrate as that is where the free floating ich settle for 2-3 days while multiply by the thousands and come back to find new host.
You said you see a spot or two now,JUST WAIT ANOTHER DAY OR TWO!


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

Alright. Ill repeat the process. And super ich cure isn't no herbal med, it worked better then coppersafe. So, I'll do that again for the next four days. But what about my fishes eyes? No offense but that's what I'm mainly here for


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Possibly the eyes are the secondary infection on a stressed fish.I'm no big fan of salt(especially as a replacement for meds),but a tablespoon per 5 gallons may help.It is safe to use with the ich med.How high did you raise your temp to?Looking or 84-86 if the fish will tolerate it and when done medicating keep heat up for a week or so(the heat shortes the life span of ich{but does not kill it}).Vacumm your gravel very well before meds(30-50%) add meds with new water and then follow meds directions.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Does this sound normal?*

How often do you do water changes? is the filter cycled? I would suggest you do a water change first. Make sure to add the water slowly so as to not add unnecessary stress. 

Could you get us your ammonia nitrite and nitrate readings?


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

The temp reached its peak at 86. It's still up there but it's kind of fluctuating a bit since the house temp dropped again


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Merged the threads as its the same question.


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

I do water changes about twice a week. Usually 20-30 percent. My pH is 7.1; ammonia is 0; nitrite is 0; nitrate is 15


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm thinking its got to be Popeye or cataracts. My Bala sharks eyes are starting to look that way too


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Popeye will have the eye protruding in a truely impossible to miss way.The odds of it being an injury are getting slimmer if another shows symptoms.Most eye issues are bacterial that require antibiotics that will mess with your bacteria so if you choose to medicate with antibiotics then monitor ammonia,nitrItes like you were cycling. Your water quality seems very good, but truely bacterial issuescan still happen.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's one link to fish eye problems.
Eye Problems in fish
Possbly adding vitamins to their fod would help(vita chem)
Fish Vitamins and Supplements: Aquarium Nutrition and Feed Supplements


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

That link was pretty helpful. Just wondering though. Did anyone take a look at the pictures I uploaded? There should be atleast 2 of them in my gallery. Hopefully they could give you a better idea. Quite honestly, I'm still not sure what I'm dealing with. With everything I read it could be caused by anything. What do you guys suggest I do?


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

Have a look at the pictures in my gallery. Let me know what you think in dealing with. The link was helpful but from what it said multiple things could be the cause. Check out the pictures an let me know what you think I should do. I've never dealt with anything like this before. I'm desperate


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Hard to say,they look cloudy ,but not horrible yet.I would look into vitamins(z1200 mentioned vitamins /nutritonal deficiencies)and/or search what his particular nutritional needs are.Some fish need specific foods.Also as Majerah mentioned some wild caught fish are very sensative.Your water quality seems to be good. It would nutritional issues may be the easiest safe way to start.
Also very possible your glass cat died from the ich meds as some scaleless fish are sensative.On the same note ill(weakened) fish often die upon medication as it to stresses them,but has to be used.
He's a good looking fish,I hope he gets better.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

quick link to help address his diet.
Ctenopoma acutirostre (Leopard Bushfish) — Seriously Fish


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you so much. I'm glad I could have support with this. I'm thinking of putting him in a hospital tank. Ill be heading out to the fish store tomorrow to see if I could find better foods. Ill keep updating


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If not specifically medicating, then leaving him where he is ,is better(less stress).It really is more important to keep them comfortable then most think.Happy fish are like happy people,generally healthy and well.


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

What should I do concerning meds?


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

update: today while he was swimmimg i noticed a slimy trail attached to his head. it was very faint and very easy to miss. but i saw it and never seen anything like it


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Again another link that will describe(I believe what you are seeing).Cloudy eye is in bacterial section.They recommend raising nutritional value and water quality for 2 weeks before trying antibiotics.Here you go;
Tropical Fish Disease Identification with pictures and cures.
I would get a couple HIGH protien frozen foods and a vitamin supplement and watch to make sure your guy is eating.


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

update: i went to my lfs with pictures and most of the employees there were baffled. except for one guy working at the time. he said he has seen this before. He prescribed melafax. but just as you said, he told me to raise nutritional value first. he gave me a liquid additive for the flakes. well its been about a day and a half and i am already noticing a difference. his eyes are looking significantly less cloudy, he isnt hiding much anymore, and he is eating again. i couldnt be happier to be honest. on a side note; i noticed the lfs also had a full size leopard bushfish. they were selling it for 50 bucks! i bought mine for 8 hahah


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm gad you got vitamins and your fish is looking better.I am even MORE GLAD you didn't get the melafix and use it;It could be deadly for your fish.Your fish has a labarynth that allows him to breath from the surface(he MUST breath at the surface).Melafix,primafix are tea tree extracts that create an oil coating on the surface of your water that very probably would have drown him.Don't use either of those products in your tank.You can search the internet and read the horror stories of people who used these "fixes" on fish with labarynths,it is very sad.
Either way I'm glad he is looking better and hope he ends up even healthier than before.
Here's just one link;Melafix Alert | Freshwater Fish Disease Archive | 6219
There are several others(some very scientifically oriented).DON"T USE IT WITH ANY LABARYNTHS!


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh wow thanks. I never would hve thought that melafix could do that. Thanks for the tip. Hopefully the vitamins keep up the good work and he won't be a worry anymore


----------



## EarleD (Apr 1, 2013)

Glad to hear you guy is doing better. Keep up with the healthy diet. Variety is the key,IMO.


----------

